# Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Rev4.6 online**



## Lippokratis (21. September 2010)

*Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Rev4.6 online***

*Rev. 4 kommt 2011 aber was ändert sich nun genau?*
(alle Angaben ohne Gewähr)​ 


Seit dem 31.12. ist die Rev4.6 online mit einigen Bugfixes. Was genau gefixt wurde könnt ihr hier nach lesen: HWBOT Rev4.6.0 released - Challenges and plenty of improvements

Da die neue Rev immer noch verbuggt ist, bitte alle Bugs die ihr erkennt hier posten: [BUGS] hwbot: Revision 4 up and running! - Page 29 - hwbot.org





Im Gegensatz zu Rev. 3 sind die Änderungen nicht so dramatisch, aber es gibt einige. Nutzt bitte den Testserver (Link weiter unten) um euch ein Bild zu machen*1. User Ranking*​Die User Rankings werden in 3 Hauptligen aufgeteilt.​
*Pro OC - Pro Overclocking Liga (Champions League)*
"Die Besten der Besten"​

Gesponserte Bencher
Bencher die es versuchen wollen und die benötige Leistung gezeigt haben
Das Ranking dieser Bencher wird nur durch Globale Punkte und 3D –  Weltrekord Punkte (jeweils die 15 Ergebnisse mit der höchsten Punktezahl) bestimmt.​
*OC - Overclocking Liga (obere Bundesligahälfte) ersetzt die Overclocker Liga*
In der Liga ist jeder der Subzero (< 0°C) Kühlmethoden benutzt, aber keine gesponserten Bencher. Das Ranking erfolgt wie bei der jetzigen Overclockers Liga, also mit Globalen Punkten(besten 15 Ergebnisse), Hardware Punkten(besten 20 Ergebnisse als neuer Hardware Punkte Cap)) und 3D Weltrekord Punkten. Dazu gibt es noch Wettkämpfe mit denen man sich zusätzliche Punkte erbenchen kann. Dazu zählen Online Wettkämpfe sowie lokale und globale offline Events. Die genauen Punkte für was stehen im PDF.​
*EL – Ethusiast Liga (untere Bundesligahälfte) ersetzt die Olverclocker Liga*
In dieser Liga sind alle vertreten die nur Ergebnisse unter Luft-, Wasser- oder Standardkühlung haben. Im kalten Winter sind aber Benches im Freien oder Benches im Kühlschrank erlaubt.Das Ranking erfolgt hier auch nach Hardware und globalen Punkten allerdings ohne die 3D Weltrekorde. Es gibt aber keine Bonus Punkte in Form von Wettkämpfen.

*Ranking*:
- Pro OC = ∑ [top-15 (global + wr)]
- OC = ∑ [top-15 (global +wr) + top-20 (hardware)]
- Enthusiast = ∑ [top-15 (global) + top-20 (hardware)] (Nur Ergebnisse mit Stock-, Luft- oder Wasserkühlung und mit einem Bild vom System)​Alle Benchmark Ergebnisse zählen für die Rangliste. Alle Übertakter beeinflussen sich gegenseitig. *Jeder ist von Anfang an in der OC oder EL gelistet*. Man kann die *Liga wechseln* unter den *Profileinstellungen*. (_Vermutung:Beim Wechseln von OC zu EL muss man wohl alle subzero Ergebnisse löschen_)
Also wer viele Punkte unter Luft erbencht hat, sollte sich die EL vornehmen. Wer mal unter Dice oder anderen subzero Methoden bencht geht automatisch(Vermutung) in die OC Liga. Wer sich in der OC bewehrt bekommt vielleicht mal einen kleines Präsent von den Sponsoren oder wird zur Pro OC „eingeladen“.


  Daneben wird es natürlich noch die Hardware Master Liga geben. 



*Hardware Master Liga*
Diese wird genau so aussehen wie die jetzige Hardware Master Liga. Jeder nimmt daran teil und wird nach seinen Hardware Punkte gelistet. Es werden noch zusätzlich in 2D und 3D Punkte gelistet. Alle Punkte bleiben erhalten wie bei Rev3 auch wenn im Profil weniger anzeigt. DIese Punkte sind eben nur die top 20 Ergebnisse die für die Platzierung in der jeweiligen Liga notwendig sind.​
*2. Team Ranking*

Es gibt eine komplett neue Team Liga. Die Punkte berechnen sich nun so, dass *alle User Punkte/10 (Teiler kann sich ändern) + Power Team Punkte* (Erklärung). Die Power Team Punkte sind Punkte die man bekommt für eine Teamwertung in einer Kategorie. Das beste Team in einer Hardware Kategorie bekommt z.B 10 Punkte das zweitbeste dann 8 und so weiter. Die Punkte hängen von der Anzahl der teilnehmenden Teams ab und es müssen eine bestimmte Anzahl von Teammitgliedern/Eintragungen in der Kategorie vertreten sein. Das gleiche gibt es dann noch für die Benchmarks.
Teilnehmen kann jeder User aus dem Team auch Pro OC Leute.

Ranking:
- Teams league = ∑ {powerteam (global + hardware) + [user points (global + hardware) / 10}                      
​*3. andere Veränderungen*​
Die Hardware Punkte Limitierung für das persönliche Profil soll angehoben werden. Auf welche genaue Zahl steht noch nicht fest. (in der OC Liga. Statt Hardwarepunkte Cap zählen die Top20 Hardwarepunkte Ergebnisse als Cap. Also maximal sind 1000 (20 x 50P) möglich)
Multi-Mainboard Server sind nicht mehr erlaubt
ES (Engineering Samles) sind erlaubt, wenn Sie das gleiche Stepping haben wie die Retail Prozessoren
Der Punktealgorithmus wird wahrscheinlich nicht geändert, maximal ein kleines bisschen. Es könnte, aber sein, das wenn immer mehr Benchmarks integriert werden bei HWBot, die Anzahl, der für den persönlichen Rang zählenden Benchmarks limitiert wird. Also statt wie jetzt, das alle 13 Benchmarks globale Punkte für das persönliche Ranking geben, werden dann nur die besten 10 oder 20 genommen.
Es werden für die Hardwarekategorie bestimmte Obergrenzen für die Taktung angelegt. Damit soll verhindert werden, das ein 8GHz Ergebnis unter Air oder Stock auftaucht. Also zu unrealistische Ergebnisse in der falschen Kühlungskategorie wird es dann nicht mehr geben
Es wird eine Hardware Bibliothek geben wo man gebenchte und/oder getestete Hardware eintragen kann mit Mods, Bildern etc. Sozusagen ein Sammelalbum für Hardware. Die Bibliothek kann sehr umfangreich werden mit vielen Einträgen(Stichwort Hardwaresharing vorbeugen)
Die Informationen bei den Submissions werden auch umfangreicher (Stichwort Hardwaresharing vorbeugen)
editieren und löschen von Ergebnissen ist innerhalb der ersten 24 Stunden nicht mehr möglich und editieren kann man dann nur alles außer die Punkte und die CPU oder GPU (Stichwort Hardwaresharing vorbeugen)
globale Punkte muss es nicht mehr für alle Benchmarks geben, nur noch für HWBOT bewährte Benchmarks


*I**ch hoffe ich habe alles richtig verstanden.* Die Crew von HWBot freut sich immer über Verbesserungsvorschläge. Diese könnt ihr hier loswerden.

*Voraussichtlicher Starttermin: Mai 2011* (*Testserver ; Feedback Thread*)


Previewbilder (HWBot Thread 1 ; HWBot Thread 2)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








_*Fragen die ich auf geschnappt habe*:

Die Frage ob man nach der Kühlart unterteilt in den Rankings in den Grafikkarten bzw. Prozessor Kategorien. - Nein. Der 1. erhält egal ob Dice oder Air oder was auch immer die meisten Punkte. Es bleibt also alles so wie es jetzt ist. Nur die erbenchten Punkte zählen halt für die verschiedenen Ligen.
_


Spoiler



from massman - The user point rankings will remain the same as is now: all scores in one ranking. This means that if you're 4th on air cooling, you will get the points for being 4th. This also means that if you beat a dice guy on air, you will get more points than the dice guy.





Wenn noch Fragen zur Rev.4 sind, bitte hier stellen, wir sammeln die Fragen denn und werden Sie dann an die HWBot Crew weiterleiten.


----------



## der8auer (21. September 2010)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich*

Schöne Zusammenfassung  

Habe das Thema oben angepinnt


----------



## Freakezoit (22. September 2010)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich*

Ah so kann man des ganze mal anders betrachten , mit dem konzept kann man eher leben  Gute Arbeit Lippokratis


----------



## theLamer (22. September 2010)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich*

Thx, sehr gut zusammengefasst


----------



## Mega Rage (22. September 2010)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich*

Super Info, endlich mal alle Fakten auf einer Seite!


----------



## Icke&Er (22. September 2010)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich*

1A Lippo, dafür gibts einen 

MFG


----------



## Schrotti (23. September 2010)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich*

Kein Danke Button .

Schön das alles in einer Übersicht zu finden (da ich des Englischen nicht mächtig bin).


----------



## zcei (23. September 2010)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich*

Ahhh ok, das klingt irgendwie besser, als wie es in der PPT rüberkam. 
Kann man sich evtl. doch mit anfreunden 

Danke für die super Zusammenfassung 

Gruß
zcei


----------



## isulk (23. September 2010)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich*

Schön übersichtlich


----------



## Matti OC (23. September 2010)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich*

Hi, Lippokratis, dass haste richtig fein gemacht 

lg


----------



## OCPerformance (23. September 2010)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich*

Mal ne frage am rande?



> * UFL – Ultimate Fighter Liga (Champions League)
> 
> "Die Besten der Besten"
> 
> ...




In welche liga gehören denn die 2D benchies?? oder sind die auch mit dabei? 

Muss nur das Grafikkarte über 0° haben oder auch CPU und Mainboard?


----------



## Lippokratis (23. September 2010)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich*

in den Ligen sind die Bencher gelistet nicht die Benchmarks. 

Ich schätze mal es geht so, das wenn die Grafikkarte in einem 3D Bench unter 0°C ist, dann zählt es für die XOL und wenn ein Prozessor im 2D bench unter 0°C ist zählt es zur XOL. Aber das habe ich Massman schon gefragt, bloß der antwortet nicht


----------



## OCPerformance (23. September 2010)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich*

und 3D im Plusbereich und CPU im Minusbereich wie zählt das? oder auch offen oder wie?


----------



## Lippokratis (23. September 2010)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich*

das hab ich ja gefragt   Das ist ja sicherlich die häufigste Variante


----------



## Professor Frink (23. September 2010)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich*

Mich würde mal entscheiden wer entscheidet wer in die UFL darf.
"Who have proven excellent overclocking skills" klingt ja doch etwas subjektiv...


----------



## der8auer (29. September 2010)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich*

Gibt Neuigkeiten:



			
				Massman schrieb:
			
		

> Okay.
> 
> Since the thread is a bit more quiet now, I can make a post that will be seen. Adjusting the plans a bit: we'll keep the current team format (all points awarded) and have some sort of PowerTeam ranking which is all about having top scores. This "split-up" is pretty much similar to the current Overclockers League versus Hardware Masters.
> 
> ...



Also das aktuelle wird bestehen bleiben wie es ist. Zusätzlich kommt ein PowerRanking. Dort wird nur das beste Ergebnis zählen 

Der Protest hat gewirkt!


----------



## Ü50 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich*

Mal eine Gute Nachricht.


----------



## Lippokratis (29. September 2010)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich*

Hab das gleich mal geändert mit dem Team Ranking und Antworten von Massman erhalten. die neuen Sachen sind _rot geschrieben_


----------



## Freakezoit (29. September 2010)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich*

Coole sache 
Tja mit etwas zusammenhalt klappt fast alles


----------



## zcei (30. September 2010)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich*

Achso, das meintest du heute Freakezoit^^

Ja das ist auf jeden Fall die bessere Lösung 
Hätten sich aber auch schlecht gegen die halbe Community stellen können


----------



## theLamer (30. September 2010)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich*

Findes auch gut so


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich*

Diskussion bezüglich der Teamliga hinzugefügt


----------



## Matti OC (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich*



Lippokratis schrieb:


> Diskussion bezüglich der Teamliga hinzugefügt



mh, beides hat nichts mit einen Team zutun, zu einen Team gehören alle dazu und auch alle Score egal mit welcher HW. ( ob nun doppelt dreifach oder ....,) Massmann, geht es doch nur darum, große Teams´zubegrenzen. Ist auch logisch, dass bei uns viele HW mehrfach auftaucht, nicht weil sie getausch wurde, sondern weil es bei so einen großen Team doch normal ist.


----------



## Lippokratis (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Update***

ein kleines Update zur Rev4. Wer einige Sachen anders heraus liest ruhig posten. Ich will auf jeden Fall das Klarheit über die Rev4 herrscht.


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Update***

Ich weiss nicht ob es schonmal erwähnt wurde aber wann geht die Rev.4 los ?
Ab jetzt ?


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Update***

wahrscheinlich im Februar. Sind ja noch nicht mal Test Server online.


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Update***

Ok vielen Dank, hatte schon gedacht, dass es jetzt schon losgeht...


----------



## Matti OC (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Update***

Hi, gibt es schon eine beta Version?

lg Matti


----------



## der8auer (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Update***

Nein gibt noch nichts in dieser Richtung. Denke rev4 dauert noch etwas.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Update***



			
				richba5tard schrieb:
			
		

> Our ETA for a very first release is 1st of March, for all features in rev4 1st of April.


hwbot.org - View Single Post - HWBOT Rev.4 - The Plan.


----------



## theLamer (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Update***

Erster April? Damit eventuelle Fails als Aprilscherz abgetan werden? ^^


----------



## Lippokratis (7. März 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Update***

Previewbild vom neuen Design für das User profile hinzugefügt. Leider ist der genaue Starttermin noch nicht bekannt. Sobald ich ihn weiß poste ich ihn hier


----------



## Icke&Er (7. März 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Update***

Das Bild lässt aber schonmal interesante Schlüsse zu. 

Hickooki hat gerade ca 500 Points Rückstand zur Nr.1 und in dem Bild ist er die Nr.1. Entweder das Bild ist schon älter oder es wird gut durchgemischt 

MFG


----------



## Lippokratis (7. März 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Update***

ja bei den Daten hab die wohl alles durcheinander gewirbelt, aber geht ja auch mehr um das Design


----------



## Lippokratis (25. April 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Update2***

es gibt einen neuen Fahrplan für die Rev4. Am 1.5.2011 soll die Rev4 fertig sein. Na mal gucken ob das was wird bis dahin. HWBot Post

ein neues Preview Bild gibt es auch zur Rev4 - ist im Startpost verlinkt


----------



## Ü50 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Update2***

Ich perönlich stehe ja nicht auf Neuerungen, denn meistens kommt da nicht viel Gutes dabei raus


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. April 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Update2***

Massman zur Rev. 4 Beta:


Massman schrieb:


> There are very, very few major shocks in the rankings.  For instance, *in the current implementation (let's say v0.9) only 2 teams drop  out of top-20 and all(!) top-10 teams are still in top-10*. Like I said, this is  still subject to small change, but I'd say it's good to see that the top teams  are still top with the new concept of Team competition (where 90% of points come  from powerteam rankings).
> 
> The user league might be a bit more spectacular as more weight has been put  on scoring gold in highly competitive rankings. For instance, MTP04's recent  slam dunk in the GeForce 8800 GTS 512MB ranking will help pushing for  top-30.


Es gibt also relativ wenig Bewegung im Team-Ranking, extreme Abstürze/Zugewinne sind nicht zu erwarten. Wer einen Blick auf das Rankings ohne Namensinformationen wirft, wird allerdings erkennen, dass es insgesamt etwas enger zugeht als momentan. Der Erstplatzierte liegt sowohl im User- als auch im Team-Ranking prozentual nicht so weit vor Rang 20 wie derzeit.


----------



## Matti OC (30. April 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Update2***

Hi, hoffentlich verschwinden nicht wieder Eintragungen, so wie bei meinen, Xeon Sockel 603/4 in Single wPrime & PC Mark und einigen Grakas. ( letzte Update, hatte mir erst 1600 Punkte gekostet, nach Berichtigung 900 Punkte) 

lg Matti


----------



## OCPerformance (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Update2***

Wenns am 1.5. Fertig ist wann wirds wohl eingeführt werden? Anfang Juni?


----------



## Lippokratis (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

links für den Testserver hinzugefügt, aber nicht wundern, wenn der mal down ist, der Andrang ist groß


----------



## OCPerformance (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Bin mal gespannt wieviel Punkte ich dann habe momentan sind sie halbiert also von 400 auf 200 ??

Mal sehn wie der endgültiger Algorithmus aussieht



lol Matti hat 400 Punkte lol das stimmt ja nichtmal annähernd


----------



## Vaykir (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

guck mal bei PCgameshardware profil die submissions an 
von 22500 auf 2000 runter.
daran erkennt man eindeutig den beta status.
oder sie haben viele leute rausgenommen, die weniger als 1 punkt hatten, oder so 

matti hat btw 5115 HW-punkte

im profil selber werden wohl nur die punkte angegeben, in der league du gerade antrittst. da die HW.league eh jeder hat, ist die seperat. für alle anderen gilt dann die XOCL.


----------



## OCPerformance (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Wo hast du denn auf der Seite seine Punkte mit 5k gesehn habs bei mir noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Matti OC (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

HI, nur hier Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

ansonsten ist es nicht sichtbar 

lg


----------



## Vaykir (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

eben genau deswegen, weil die HW league seperat ist diesmal, weil alle dran teilnehmen.
wenn du oben auf "rankings" gehst, kannste jede league einzeln auswählen.

PS: ich hab +200 plätze gemacht seh ich gerade 
geilo 

manche sogar mehr als 400 plätze... omg^^


----------



## OCPerformance (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Mal sehn wenn die final da ist, das ihr auch wieder weiter oben seit.


----------



## Lippokratis (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

der  Punkte Algorithmus ist eigentlich schon final, also wird sich da nicht viel tun. Alle Punkte bleiben ja erhalten in der Hardware Master Liga. Für die anderen Ligen zählen ja bestimmte Ergebnisse. Also Punkte bleiben so wie du Sie hast, Sie zählen nur unterschiedlich für die unterschiedlichen Ligen


----------



## OCPerformance (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Ah ok wie siehts eigentlich damit aus? Frage beim 3D Bench CPU unter LN2, Caskade oder SS und GPU unter Luft oder Wasser in welche liga zählt das?

Ich zähle in die OC Liga nur weil ich einmal Benchies mit LN2 habe und sonst zu 99% nur mit Wasser`?


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

sieht wohl so aus.
interessant wäre allerdings, wie es aussieht, wenn du das ergebnis mit ln2 löschst, ob du dann in der enthusiast liga mitspielst.


----------



## mAlkAv (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Ja genauso ist es, hat massman schonmal direkt gesagt.


----------



## OCPerformance (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Im profil kann man die liga zwar ändern aber ändern tut sich nichts.


----------



## mAlkAv (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Naja der Testserver hat auch nur eine statische Datenbank (ist ein paar Tage alt), da lässt ich imo sowieso nichts richtig ändern. Wenn alles läuft und du deine LN2/SS Ergebnisse löscht würde das schon klappen.


----------



## OCPerformance (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Geile Option entweder von Punkten trennen und in der Hardware Master League fallen oder in der Liga drin sein lol.


----------



## Jogibär (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Die neue Rev.Umstellung zeigt eines deutlich: Wer fast ausschließlich viel bencht mit seltener HW hat massive Punkteverluste zu beklagen (nicht nur bei mir über 80 %, sondern auch andere Bencher in diesen Kategorien von 50 bis über 80 %). Zwar bleiben die Punkte in der HWL erhalten, in den anderen Ligen aber eben nicht. Diese Rev.Umstellung schreit förmlich: "Hände weg von selten gebenchter Hardware." Und dies war doch eigentlich nicht der Sinn der Umstellung, wenn ich das im Vorfeld richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Moose83 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Hab jetzt auch mal etwas geschaut, bin also in der Hardware Master League, alle HW Punkte sind noch da und ich bin auf Platz 127 Und wieso tauche ich nur noch in dieser Liga auf? Ich glaub es wird Zeit, mit Sandy mal 3D nachzulegen Irgendwie loosen wir als PCGames Hardware am meisten ab, da ja nur noch das beste Ergebniss zählt


----------



## Vaykir (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

dat trennt die spreu vom weizen, oder wie heisst das sprichwort.
naja hab mir erstmal ne gtx 580 DCII gegönnt. mal schaun was die sub zero macht


----------



## Matti OC (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

das wird wohl auch der Plan gewesen sein, so das große Team bei Rev.4  leiden.
Um so größer das Team ist, um so mehr Punkte sind in der Teamwertung weg.

Wobei ich nicht einsehe, dass es bei WR nur der max Score zählt @ Punkte ( WR 1-10), ob nun Single oder SLi/ CF im 3D bereich. Dieses Problem war in der Art schon mal, wo Dual Karten im Singlebreich zählten. 

Wie ist das in 2D, ist es da auch egal ob man da 1 Kern oder mehr Kern hat.

lg Matti


----------



## theLamer (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Points for CPU-Z? - hwbot.org
Alle bitte abstimmen für

[X] _Yes. Global and hardware points.

_


----------



## Vaykir (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***



Matti OC schrieb:


> das wird wohl auch der Plan gewesen sein, so das große Team bei Rev.4  leiden.
> Um so größer das Team ist, um so mehr Punkte sind in der Teamwertung weg.
> 
> Wobei ich nicht einsehe, dass es bei WR nur der max Score zählt @ Punkte ( WR 1-10), ob nun Single oder SLi/ CF im 3D bereich. Dieses Problem war in der Art schon mal, wo Dual Karten im Singlebreich zählten.
> ...


 

das war doch schon immer so und ist doch auch ok. obwohl ich deinen einwand sehr gut nachvollziehen kann.
bisher gibts nur WR wer die meisten punkte erreicht in dem jeweiligen benchmark, egal welche und wie viel hardware.

wäre ja so, als wenn in der formel 1 auch alle anderen autorennen (dtm, formel 3, rally etc) mitfahren würden.


----------



## Jogibär (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Habe gerade gesehen, dass es für PCMark 04, Unigine Heaven, 3DMark 11 jetzt auch Punkte gibt, bleibt das so ? Wäre cool, hätte ich gleich 60 Punkte mehr auf meinem HWL-Konto.


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***



Matti OC schrieb:


> das wird wohl auch der Plan gewesen sein, so das große Team bei Rev.4  leiden.
> Um so größer das Team ist, um so mehr Punkte sind in der Teamwertung weg.
> 
> Wobei  ich nicht einsehe, dass es bei WR nur der max Score zählt @ Punkte ( WR  1-10), ob nun Single oder SLi/ CF im 3D bereich. Dieses Problem war in  der Art schon mal, wo Dual Karten im Singlebreich zählten.
> ...



die relation zw. großen team und großem punkteverlust ist so nicht  richtig. teams bei denen viel gleiche Ergebnisse in den Listen sind  werden stärker "bestraft". nun muss man halt punktueller angreifen  anstatt viele Ergebnisse zu bringen.

3D WR Punkte kamen, weil sich die top leute beschwert hatten, das man  für den schnellsten score, also meistens 4 GPUs weniger Punkte bekommt  als mit einer GPU und Mittelfeld. Das ist verständlich, das die  absoluten schnellsten Scores noch extra belohnt werden.

2D WR Punkte  gibt es nicht.



theLamer schrieb:


> Points for CPU-Z? - hwbot.org
> Alle bitte abstimmen für
> 
> [X] _Yes. Global and hardware points.
> ...


 
ja bitte abstimmen.


----------



## Matti OC (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***



theLamer schrieb:


> Points for CPU-Z? - hwbot.org
> Alle bitte abstimmen für
> 
> [X] _Yes. Global and hardware points.
> ...



obwohl ich nicht so der extrem bencher bin, sollte es schon dafür Global und HW Punkte geben, ja ich stimme Dir zu 
lg Matti


----------



## OCPerformance (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Unigine Heaven gibt imo keine Punkte aus auf dem test Server.


----------



## 8ykrid (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Mal ne Frage, da ich nie ein Bild beim takten gemacht habe sind jetzt alle pkte wech oder wie?


----------



## Lippokratis (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

nein. alle Punkte bleiben erhalten nur zählen halt nur bestimmt Punkte für bestimmte Ligen. Bei EOL ist halt im Moment eine Bilderpflicht vorgeben. Nur Ergebnisse mit Bild fließen in die Berechnung mit ein. ob das so bleibt oder nicht wird sich zeigen. 
Vor allem ist wichtig, das nur die besten Ergebnisse Bilder brauchen, da ja nur noch bestimmte Ergebnissen zählen für den persönlichen Rang. Also man braucht nicht für jedes Ergebnis ein Bild, sondern für die besten Ergebnisse.


----------



## Jogibär (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Mal sehen, wie lange noch HWbot interessant für Übertakter bleibt, wenn sie jedes Jahr im nachhinein die Regeln ändern.


----------



## Alriin (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Solange Massman dabei ist, wird es sicher nicht besser.


----------



## 8ykrid (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

@lippo
also sind meine Punkte wech.
Ich finde es auch ziemlich hirnlos... ganz ehrlich
Entweder ich habe Regeln oder ich habe keine. Regelanpassungen sind ja i.O. Aber warum brauche ich jetzt nen Bild von meinen Taktversuchen. Das öffnet doch gerade den Bescheißern die Tore genau das was sie mehr blockieren wollten. 

Wenn alle meine Punkte weg sind bin ich raus, ganz ehrlich. Das ist mir dann doch zu doof das die gemachte Arbeit nix mehr wert ist


----------



## Jogibär (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Dieser Bildbeweis ist absolut unausgegoren. Was beweist denn das Bild: Es gibt ein System mit z.B. Luftkühlung. Wie jemand damit gebencht hat (nach Erstellen des Fotos) beweist es eben nicht. Also ist den Betrügern Tür und Tor geöffnet worden und die ehrlichen Bencher werden so verärgert durch ihren ungerechtfertigten Punkteverlust, dass sie HWbot den Rücken kehren.


----------



## Lippokratis (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

na klar ist der Fotobeweis nicht viel Wert, aber  immer noch besser als nichts. Und wir müsse auch mal etwas an das Ehrliche im Menschen appellieren. Wenn jeder davon aus geht, das alle beschei*en, dann geht es nun mal nicht. Etwas Vetrauen muss schon da sein. Und ich finde es nicht schlimm 20 Ergebnisse neu zu benchen und ein Foto zu machen das geht doch recht schnell. Wer keine Lust auf Foto hat, wechselt halt in die OC Liga da muss man sich dann eben mit den Dice und LN2 Jungs messen.

Im Moment ist ja nicht mal die Fotopflicht aktiv auf den Testserver.


@8ykrid
Deine knapp 58 Punkte sind noch da. Fürs Team zählen die Punkte. Falls in der EOL die Punkte nicht angezeigt werden liegt ein Fehler vor und den solltest du dann im Feedback Thread posten, damit die HWBot Jungs sehen das da vielleicht Änderungsbedarf besteht. Der Testservre ist halt ein Testserver, da ist noch nichts bis auf den Punkteberechnungsalgorithmus, final.


----------



## Jogibär (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Lippokratis:





> Und ich finde es nicht schlimm 20 Ergebnisse neu zu benchen und ein Foto zu machen das geht doch recht schnell.


 Schön und gut, aber wer gibt mir denn die Garantie, dass in Zukunft (Z.B. in einem halben Jahr) bei der nächsten Regeländerung nicht 20 sondern 50 Ergebnisse mit Bildbeweis nachgewiesen werden müssen. Ich finde nachträgliche !!! Regeländerungen sinnlos. Für zukünftige Ergebnisse ok. aber, wenn z.B. jemand vor 2 Jahren seine besten 20 Ergebnisse gebencht hat, soll der jetzt diese nochmal benchen? Das ist ja wohl absoluter Blödsinn.

Lippokratis:





> Wer keine Lust auf Foto hat, wechselt halt in die OC Liga da muss man sich dann eben mit den Dice und LN2 Jungs messen.


 Soll das die Alternative sein? Ich möchte persönlich entscheiden können, wie ich benche. Aber vielleicht möchte HWbot ja gart keine Luft-bzw. Wasserbencher mehr haben?!


----------



## 8ykrid (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Habe gerade mal in der Mittagspause etwas genauer geschaut. Wenn das so final bleibt bin ich weltweit von Platz 1815 auf Platz 11104!!! mit 0,0 Pnkten abgerutscht... . Also gehen meine Pkte mangels Pic verloren in der EOL verloren. Danke. Kann dem neuem System alleine deswegen nix abgewinnen. UNd es wird vielen anderen auch so gehen. mM nach versucht Massmann das ganze Ding profitabler für sich zu machen. Da er ja nach eigener Aussage der einzige Vollzeitbeschäftite von hwbot.org ist. Viele sehen es aber als Hobby(Der grösste Teil!) Glaube er ist dem etwas entwachsen bzw sieht er das nicht mehr richtig.

So oder so. Wenn das so bleibt... habe ich ja schon gesagt.


----------



## Vaykir (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Du regst dich jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft wegen 60 punkten auf, oder? 

die paar punkte haste doch nach 2 stunden wieder drinne.


----------



## 8ykrid (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

@vakyr
hast dir vorher überlegt was du postet? Sry aber der Post geht mal voll daneben
Ich sage jetzt lieber weiter nix da wir im gleichen Team sind. Wenn andere im Team auch dieser Meinung sind... .


----------



## Lippokratis (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***



Jogibär schrieb:


> Lippokratis: Schön und gut, aber wer gibt mir  denn die Garantie, dass in Zukunft (Z.B. in einem halben Jahr) bei der  nächsten Regeländerung nicht 20 sondern 50 Ergebnisse mit Bildbeweis  nachgewiesen werden müssen. Ich finde nachträgliche !!! Regeländerungen  sinnlos. Für zukünftige Ergebnisse ok. aber, wenn z.B. jemand vor 2  Jahren seine besten 20 Ergebnisse gebencht hat, soll der jetzt diese  nochmal benchen? Das ist ja wohl absoluter Blödsinn.
> 
> Lippokratis:  Soll das die Alternative sein? Ich möchte persönlich entscheiden  können, wie ich benche. Aber vielleicht möchte HWbot ja gart keine  Luft-bzw. Wasserbencher mehr haben?!


 
 Garantien gibt es keine.
 Das immer wieder Regelnänderungen kommen ist halt so. Vielleicht wird  mit Rev4 mal etwas langlebiges geschaffen. Außerdem bedeuten neue Regeln  nicht immer einen Rückschritt sondern die Chance sich zu verbessern,  sich einer neuen Herausforderung zustellen. Und da keinem Punkte weg  genommen worden, verstehe ich die Aufregung gar nicht.
 Aber wie wahrscheinlich ist es, das ein alter Score dir richtig Punkte  bringt? Dann benchst du halt was neues. Nimmst dir die Grafikkarte und  einen neuen Prozessor und ab geht es. Da die Hardware immer schneller  wird, musst du eh um vorne mit zuspielen immer nach legen.

 Der Wechsel in die OC Liga würde bedeutet, das es so ist wie jetzt. Du  trittst gegen alle an. Also verstehe ich nicht warum dich das dann  stört. Wenn du eben nur gegen Luft und Wasser Bencher antreten möchtest,  musst du eben in die EOL und dort mit Bilder belegen, das die Hardware  luft- oder wassergekühlt war. Sollen Sie die Bilderpflicht abschaffen und somit kann jeder sein Dice Ergebnis bei den EOl Leuten hoch laden? Irgendwie müssen sie doch die Regeln machen damit die EOL nur LUft und Wasser ist. Und so lange es für alle gleich ist, ist es fair und okay.
 In der Rev4 ist es so viel einfacher  seinen persönlichen Rang zu ändern. Man muss sich nur auf 20 Ergebnisse  konzentrieren. 




8ykrid schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal in der Mittagspause etwas genauer  geschaut. Wenn das so final bleibt bin ich weltweit von Platz 1815 auf  Platz 11104!!! mit 0,0 Pnkten abgerutscht... . Also gehen meine Pkte  mangels Pic verloren in der EOL verloren. Danke. Kann dem neuem System  alleine deswegen nix abgewinnen. UNd es wird vielen anderen auch so  gehen. mM nach versucht Massmann das ganze Ding profitabler für sich zu  machen. Da er ja nach eigener Aussage der einzige Vollzeitbeschäftite  von hwbot.org ist. Viele sehen es aber als Hobby(Der grösste Teil!)  Glaube er ist dem etwas entwachsen bzw sieht er das nicht mehr richtig.
> 
> So oder so. Wenn das so bleibt... habe ich ja schon gesagt.


 
Wie du vlt. schon bemerkt hast, besteht die EOL auf dem Testserver im  Moment aus vlt. 300 Leuten mit Punkten und die die Punkte haben, haben  nicht immer ein Bild mit hoch geladen, also sind die Rankings da noch  etwas fehlerhaft.

Du wirst doch sicherlich noch den Core i7 920 und die 280GTX haben, dann  machst du ein Bild vom System und läds das Bild hoch (auf den normalen  Server). Wo ist das Problem? Sicherlich findet man nicht mehr Bilder für  die gesamte Hardware, aber du benchst doch sicherlich mal was neues  oder willst du jetzt ewig auf den Punkten sitzen bleiben? Irgendwann  benchst du mal eine Sandy Bridge CPU und schon sind die alten Ergebnisse  ohne Foto sinnlos für persönliche Ranking. 20 Ergebnisse, das ist ein  Prozessor und zwei Grafikkarte durch benchen.

Das OC ein Hobby ist, ist richtig für EOL Bencher und die meisten OC  Bencher. Aber es gibt auch Profi die für die Hersteller arbeiten und die  sind jetzt sogar getrennt von den ganzen normalen Leuten, noch ein Plus  für die rev4.


----------



## Vaykir (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***



> @vakyr
> hast dir vorher überlegt was du postet? Sry aber der Post geht mal voll daneben
> Ich sage jetzt lieber weiter nix da wir im gleichen Team sind. Wenn andere im Team auch dieser Meinung sind... .



bla...?
es geht eher darum, dass du wind um sachen machst, die so nichtmal stimmen und auch viel weniger dramatisch sind.
Wie lippo gerade schon gesagt hat: keiner verliert hier (massiv) punkte. die Hardwarepunkte, die du jetzt hast, hast du mit rev 4 auch noch.
musst halt mal bei den "hardware masters" gucken. ich wette mit dir, dass du da auch noch drin stehst und evtl sogar mehr punkte hast als jetzt respektive plätze gestiegen bist.



> Nimmst dir die Grafikkarte und einen neuen Prozessor und ab geht es.



braucht er gar nicht. mit dem 920 kann er schon einiges an punkten machen (siehe sein pcmark score).
unter wasser wäre da sicherlich noch einiges drinne (wakü kann man sich ja auch leihen).


----------



## 8ykrid (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Sagt ja keiner das ich ewig auf meinen Pkten sitzen will. Wie letztens gepostet ist der Pot im Bau
Mir geht es rein um diesen Bilderquatsch der null bringt.

Dann könnte man gleich wie in der Wissenschaft für alle die gleiche Bedingungen. Sprich Min& MAX Raumtemperatur und gleich Luftfeuchte. Im Winter ist Benchen gleich mal verboten. Wenn schon Regeln schafft dann nicht so Larifari sondern richtig.

Verstehst was ich meine? Ist nen Schmarn nen Pic für die besten 20/15 Ergebnisse sry. Wird mich auch keiner von abbringen das zu denken.

Die Idee von getrennten Ligen ist gut. Keine Frage. Die Umsetzung ist aber mehr als fraglich.

Tante Edit:
Desweiteren sollte man nicht alles wie nen Lemming gut finden. Einige von uns spenden sicher was für den bot. Also könne wir auch mal den Mund aufmachen. Und wenn man garnix sagt freue ich mich schon auf die rev.5


----------



## Vaykir (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***



> Desweiteren sollte man nicht alles wie nen Lemming gut finden. Einige von uns spenden sicher was für den bot. Also könne wir auch mal den Mund aufmachen. Und wenn man garnix sagt freue ich mich schon auf die rev.5



also wenn ich wüsste, dass mein gesponsortes geld in nen neuen server fließt, der mal anständig läuft, dann wär ich sogar gewillt etwas mehr zu spenden.
aber die performance lässt ja leider immernoch zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Ich dachte die ganze Zeit das die Bilderpflicht erst mit der aktuellen Rev. stattfindet und die "alten" Ergebnisse mit in die Wertung einfließen.
Wie soll man dann jetzt bitte gute alte Ergebnisse und evtl. auch aktuelle nachbenchen bzw. davon ein Foto machen, wenn man die Hardware garnicht mehr hat 
Es doch alles ziemlich für'n A.... 

Und ich darf mich bitte Aufregen wenn ich es mir gestatte, ist doch alles zum 

Es geht auch einigen garnicht darum auf vermeindlichen "alten Punkten" sitzen zu bleiben(Benchen ist doch ein ewiger Kreislauf, gibt immer was neues), 
sondern darum das die Anerkennung für sein Engagement, aktuell (um in einer Listen, wo man sich ja selbst verherlichen u. bestaunen möchte) dann mit Füßen getreten wird.

Das was man damals an Geld u. Zeit investiert hat soll nur noch mit Zahlen belohnt werden, aber keinem Platz 
Es ist zwar ein extremer Randgruppensport den wir betreiben, aber auch im Sport(dem Wettkampf halt) gibt es Regeln die eine sehr sehr lange Zeit bestand haben.
Wäre ja lustig wenn sich im jahrestakt die Regeln bei zB. Fussball ändern würden, dort ändert sich auch ständig der Playground und die Spieler...
...eigtl. erscheint mir mit der Weile ganz HWbot wie eine große Beta-Version ohne irgendwan wirklich Final zu werden.
Es gibt klare Strukturen u. Regeln bei den Benchmarks, selbst wenn Neue eingeführt werden, aber in einem Bewertungssystem bekommt man das nicht auf die Reihe? Oder will man nicht?
Ist doch ehr alles eine Geldfrage? Steckt die Regierung dahinter? Und welche Rolle spielen die Illuminaten in Zusammenhag mit HWbot? 
Aiman Abdallah geht für Sie in unserem Galileo Spezial "HWbot Rev. ohne Grenzen" diesem nun auf den Grund


----------



## Lippokratis (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***



8ykrid schrieb:


> Im Winter ist Benchen gleich mal verboten.


das ist sogar ausdrücklich erlaubt im winter mit der luft/wasserkühlung draußen zu benchen. So fies sind Sie nicht.

Das was man damals an Geld u. Zeit investiert hat soll nur noch mit Zahlen belohnt werden, aber keinem Platz 
[/QUOTE]
 wechsel in die OC Liga, da zählen die gleichen Ergebnisse nur ohne Bilderpflicht. Damit hast du deinen Rang und der wird sogar recht gut sein, weil du viel 2X punkte Ergebnisse hast.. Und dann bei allen neuen Ergebnissen, die du unter Luft benchst, hängst du gleich ein Bild an, so das du dann irgendwann mal in die EOL wechseln kannst ohne Punktverust. Somit werden dein Investitionen belohnt (das Team profitiert eh immer vom Punkten). Die OC Liga ist ja quasi wie die jetzige OC Liga nur eben mit etwas anderen Hardwarepunkte Limit.

Hängt euch mal nicht an der Bilderpflicht auf. Frag euch mal wie viel TOP-Ergebnisse noch auch rev2 Zeiten für euch heute noch viele Punkte liefern? Hardware wird immer schneller und damit verschieben sich immer die besten 20 Ergebnisse (wenn ihr immer weiter bencht), daher werden in einem Jahr euren jetzigen besten Ergebnisse nicht mehr in die Wertung kommen. 
Außerdem hoffe ich mal das jeder mal versucht mit Dice zu benchen, weil es einfach nur Spaß macht und dann seit ihr eh in der OC Liga


----------



## Vaykir (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***



> Frag euch mal wie viel TOP-Ergebnisse noch auch rev2 Zeiten für euch heute noch viele Punkte liefern?



keine, weil erst 9 monate dabei  hehe

oh ja, sub zero ist um einiges spannender als boring luft und wasser.
hab zwar noch nie mit dice gebencht (wohl aber mit ln2), aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es wohl ziemlich aufwendig ist immer nachzufüllen und gucken, dass genug flüssigkeit drin ist.
außerdem: wenn einmal alle, dann alle. das war der grund, warum ich mir gleich ne (ja 30°K wärmere) kokü geholt habe. aber damit ist man einfach unabhängig und wenn man mal nen anflug von bench-wahn bekommt, schnallt man die einfach anne hardware und legt los.


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Wow, bei Sandy @ 22nm (Ende des Jahres, Anfang nächstes Jahr) wird es mit sehr kalten Kühlmethoden immer noch nicht besser skalieren 
Der Kühlaufwand kann evtl. sogar verringert werden, oder bleibt halt gleich.
Und warum sollte ich den Karten die ich mir besorge soetwas antun, wenn es einfach nicht meine Art des Hobbys ist 

Ich finde es einfach nur extrem blöd wenn jetzt 0815 Benchleichen vor mir positioniert werden nur weil dort zufällig ein Bildchen angehängt wurde!

Aber mir ist schon ein Gedanke in den Sinn gekommen wo die fehlenden Bilder auftreibe(wenn es denn umbedingt sein muss)  

Wer macht sich eigtl. die arbeit und überprüft 1000ende von Bildern, gibt's auch Bestimmungen wie groß diese sein müssen (ich finde 480x320 sehr schick, mehr gibt mein 5jahre altes Handy halt nicht her )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(so mein Bild für fast alle Karten, oder was?)


----------



## Moose83 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Mir gefällt das irgendwie auch alles überhaupt nicht mit der neuen Rev. 3D benche ich eh ab dem WE alles nach/neu mit Sandy, aber 2D kann ich gerade nix aufbieten auser Sandy. Was ich mich aber frage, wieso bin ich nur noch in der Hardware Master Liga? Das ist für mich alles ein rießen Rückschritt im Bot und da scheine ich ja nicht gerade alleine mit der Meinung dazustehen


----------



## Vaykir (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

du bist in der EL, weil du warscheinlich noch nicht sub zero gebenchst hast, oder deine ergebnisse keine bilder haben um gültig zu sein.


----------



## theLamer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Bin ich froh dass meine besten Ergebnisse alle subzero erbencht wurden.... das mit der Bilderpflicht ist ja mal echt bulls***
Aber Kopf hoch, wird schon alles werden


----------



## Vaykir (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

kalr, is nen lästiges übel, aber beugt beschiss vor.


----------



## der8auer (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***



theLamer schrieb:


> Bin ich froh dass meine besten Ergebnisse alle subzero erbencht wurden.... das mit der Bilderpflicht ist ja mal echt bulls***
> Aber Kopf hoch, wird schon alles werden


 
Mich betrifft die neue Regelung ebenfalls. Allerdings gab es einfach zu viele Betrugsversuche im letzten Jahr. Daher gibt es leider keine Alternative.


----------



## Jogibär (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

der8auer: 





> Mich betrifft die neue Regelung ebenfalls. Allerdings gab es einfach zu  viele Betrugsversuche im letzten Jahr. Daher gibt es leider keine  Alternative.



Das etwas getan werden muss gegen Cheater unterstütze ich voll und ganz, aber es kann nicht sein, dass dafür ein Foto des Systems als Beweis für das Benchen gilt, wo schon jetzt klar ist, dass die Cheater das System vorher fotografieren und nachher das System auf subzero umbauen können, ohne dass es ihnen nachgewiesen werden kann, wenn sie nicht all zu sehr nach oben mit ihren Mhz gehen über z.B. Wasser. Da kann jeder Cheater sagen: Seht her ich habe mit Luft im Winter gekühlt, tatsächlich hat er das aber mit Dice geschafft. Es wird dadurch eine regelrechte Welle an Betrugsfällen in der EOL geben, das werden sich die Cheater nicht entgehen lassen.

Meiner Meinung nach bringen Bilder gar nichts, vielleicht Videos schon eher. Aber da gibt es ja noch Zeit zum Überlegen bis zur nächsten Rev.


----------



## Vaykir (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Naja, das wird wohl der erste schritt in die richtige richtung sein.
und für vorschläge, wie man betrug vorbeugen kann, gibts sicherlich nen offenes ohr im hwbot forum (oder hier )


----------



## Moose83 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Ich glaub ich sollte doch viel mehr von meiner Hardware sammeln und aufheben, man sieht ja jetzt deutlich, das man nachbenchen muss Nur gut das die meisten Karten noch da sind, und noch paar mehr Dann würde ich sagen, stürze ich mich am WE in die neue Revision, mögen Brot und Spiele beginnen Sollte ich meine Ergebnisse dann lieber sammeln, bis die neue Revision final ist, oder gleich uppen


----------



## Lippokratis (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

das ist egal. ich würde sie gleich hoch laden, weil auch öfters updates beim testserver mit neuen stand der datenbank gemacht werden und dann siehst du wie sich die ergebnisse bei rev4 auswirken


----------



## Matti OC (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

HI, für Mainboards gibt es wohl bei der Rev 4 auch Punkte:

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

lg Matti


----------



## Lippokratis (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

hwbot.org - View Single Post - The REV4 public test server! (feedback welcome)

auch einige andere Sachen bekommen jetzt Punkte auf dem Testserver. Immer dran denken, das da noch nichts final ist.


----------



## Matti OC (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

aso, leider stehe ich in der Teampunkte vergabe nicht so gut da, Uwe (Rocco) hat einen mega Vorspung.

lg


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Ich würde da erstmal ruhe walten lassen bis das ganze Final ist.
Andert sich doch in der Beta eh alle Nase lang was.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***



Lippokratis schrieb:


> hwbot.org - View Single Post - The REV4 public test server! (feedback welcome)
> 
> auch einige andere Sachen bekommen jetzt Punkte auf dem Testserver. Immer dran denken, das da noch nichts final ist.


 
finde ich extrem gut, dass es dafür hardwarepoints gibt. so kann man ein breiteres spektrum benchen.


----------



## Lippokratis (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***



Vaykir schrieb:


> finde ich extrem gut, dass es dafür hardwarepoints gibt. so kann man ein *breiteres spektrum* benchen.



dann liest dir mal alles ab Post 402 durch in dem Thread . Ich weiß echt nicht wo diese Ideen immer her kommen.


----------



## DopeLex (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Meine Meinung zu dem von dir angesprochenem Thema hab ich gesagt. Vlt. sagen die uns ja in Rev. 4.1 was wir benchen sollen - dann haben die auch weniger Kontrollaufwand und ab Rev. 5 gibt es denn gar keine Punkte mehr. Was Massman da abzieht ist ne Frechheit - ganz ehrlich: wenn das so weiter geht habe ich da bald kein Bock mehr drauf.


----------



## Lippokratis (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

ich finde es auch bekloppt. Wie du schon sagtest. Irgendwann bekommt jeder ne PM und dann erfährt man was man benchen soll.


----------



## Matti OC (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***



DopeLex schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zu dem von dir angesprochenem Thema hab ich gesagt. Vlt. sagen die uns ja in Rev. 4.1 was wir benchen sollen - dann haben die auch weniger Kontrollaufwand und ab Rev. 5 gibt es denn gar keine Punkte mehr. Was Massman da abzieht ist ne Frechheit - ganz ehrlich: wenn das so weiter geht habe ich da bald kein Bock mehr drauf.



 An für sich, hatte ich in der Vergangenheit jeden Tag Score hochgeladen, aber irgendwie vergeht mir von Tag zu Tag die Lust auf benchen. 
  ab Rev. 5 wird wohl keiner mehr da sein,


----------



## Vaykir (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***



Lippokratis schrieb:


> dann liest dir mal alles ab Post 402 durch in dem Thread . Ich weiß echt nicht wo diese Ideen immer her kommen.


 
hmm... gehts da nicht gerade darum, wie viel submissions man machen darf.
hat doch jetzt mit der anzahl der verschiedenen benchmarks nix zu tun.
und die hardware master league ist doch eh ab rev 4 ihr eigenes ding.

aber die anzahl der subs zu limitieren ist echt der größte quark


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Da kann ich nur zustimmen.
Dann wär nämlich alles was ich das letzte halbe Jahr angesammelt hab für'n Ar....


----------



## CrashStyle (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Warum habe ich auf der test seite keine punkte? Sind meine Ergebnisse auf der neuen seite nix mehr wert oder wird es einfach net angezeigt?

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## Matti OC (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

HI, ich könnte mir nicht vorstellen, dass du keine Punkte mehr bekommst, vllt einfach nur nicht berechnet. 
zB:
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews

0,1 Punkte sollte es schon geben.

lg Matti


----------



## Ü50 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Das ändert sich alle Tage mal. Am Montag war ich noch letzter und jetzt erster, was auch nicht sein kann.
Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## sn@ke (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Das ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für alle Bencher! Bei uns verliert das Team ca 6000 Punkte und wenn ich dann schaue wie lange wir dafür gebraucht haben könnt ich Kotzen. Nein so langsam macht hwbot keinen Spaß mehr, ich für meinen Teil werde überlegen ob ich mein Geld und die Zeit nicht besser einsetze.


----------



## Jogibär (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

CrashStyle:





> Warum habe ich auf der test seite keine punkte? Sind meine Ergebnisse  auf der neuen seite nix mehr wert oder wird es einfach net angezeigt?



Das kann Dir bis jetzt !!! nur in der EL passieren, denn ohne Bildbeweis sind dort *in dieser Liga*!! Deine Ergebnisse nichts mehr wert. Wenn es so bleibt, wird es so sein, das mehrere Hunderte bzw. Tausende 0 Punkte in dieser Liga haben.


----------



## theLamer (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***



sn@ke schrieb:


> Das ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für alle Bencher!  Bei uns verliert das Team ca 6000 Punkte und wenn ich dann schaue wie  lange wir dafür gebraucht haben könnt ich Kotzen. Nein so langsam macht  hwbot keinen Spaß mehr, ich für meinen Teil werde überlegen ob ich mein  Geld und die Zeit nicht besser einsetze.


 Na es kommt ja nicht nur auf die Punkte an, zuerst soll es doch mal Spaß machen 



sn@ke schrieb:


> Das ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für alle Bencher! Bei uns verliert das Team ca 6000 Punkte und wenn ich dann schaue wie lange wir dafür gebraucht haben könnt ich Kotzen. Nein so langsam macht hwbot keinen Spaß mehr, ich für meinen Teil werde überlegen ob ich mein Geld und die Zeit nicht besser einsetze.


Kann man nicht einfach ein Subzero-Ergebnis hochladen, dann is man doch in der höheren Liga....? Also einmal Trockeneis bestellen und gut is


----------



## mAlkAv (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Es geht doch darum dass es durchaus Nutzer gibt die gerne in der EL werkeln möchten weil sie konsequent bei LuKü/WaKü bleiben und in der Liga eine bessere Platzierung haben. Und genau für die ist die Bilderpflicht entscheidend da sie sonst keine Punkte haben.


----------



## der8auer (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***



sn@ke schrieb:


> Das ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für alle Bencher! Bei uns verliert das Team ca 6000 Punkte und wenn ich dann schaue wie lange wir dafür gebraucht haben könnt ich Kotzen. Nein so langsam macht hwbot keinen Spaß mehr, ich für meinen Teil werde überlegen ob ich mein Geld und die Zeit nicht besser einsetze.


 
Ich glaube unser Team trifft es am härtesten mit über 16.000 Punkten die wir verlieren. Trotzdem bringt die neue Revision nicht nur Negatives mit sich. Natürlich wird es etwas dauern bis wir uns darauf eingestellt haben aber das hat auch nach der letzten Revision super funktioniert. Wir haben es dank der Rev3 sogar auf den ersten Platz geschafft. Also Kopf hoch


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

naja .....irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los das selbst wenn wir uns wieder rankämpfen sollten die Elite von Hwbot die Regeln wieder so ändern das sie wieder besser dastehen und die Teams der breiten Masse nur als Beilage dienen.



bei Hw Bot gilt nun mal ....sind wir nicht vorne ändern wir einfach die Regeln und dann sind wir es wieder


----------



## fuzz3l (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Wie kommst du denn dadrauf??

Zeig mir mal das HwBot-"Werks"-Team und dann überleg nochmal was du da für einen Käse verzapft hast...

Klar, es gibt immer Verlierer, wenn eine neue Revision vorgestellt wird und ja auch ich habe am Anfang über Rev 3 geschimpft, aber mittlerweile finde ich die eigentlich super! Sie hat es mir und Kovsk ermöglicht uns eine lange Zeit unter den Top40 der Welt zu halten!

Wie das jetzt mit Rev 4 wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt und ich bin gespannt, welche Finessen es mit der neuen Revision gibt um möglichst weit oben zu sein!


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Was mir auf den Keks geht ist das das Ruder zu extrem in eine andere Richtung geworfen wird.


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Ich frage mich warum jedes Jahr ein neues Bewertungssystem geschaffen werden muss und es nicht irgendwann ein bewertes Sys über einen längeren Zeitraum gibt o. gar für immer Bestand hat 
Ich habe ja einst schonmal den Vergleich zu einer Sportart gestellt, bei der es auch denkbar unmöglich wäre soetwas jedes Jahr zu machen...
...mir erscheint es auch nur wie ein hingemuddle für die jenigen die "wichtig" im Bot sind und der Rest ist als Beilage(wie True schon sagt) zu verstehen


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Also wenn ich Massman im Kingpincooling channel richtig gedeutet habe, dann gehts Samstag los mit der REV. 4.



> tin_xl: when r4 go?
> Massman: saturday


----------



## der8auer (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Testserver ist online***

Jap wird gerade umgestellt. Forum geht ja noch: It's happening - hwbot.org


----------



## Lippokratis (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Rev4.2 online***

REv 4.2 ist online - neue features - Hardware news, Overclocking Competitions, Reviews


----------



## Vaykir (4. August 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Rev4.2 online***

hab gleich mal doppel gold geholt im as ssd.


----------



## Lippokratis (19. November 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Rev4.3 online***

Rev 4.3 ist online mit geänderten Team Punkte Algorithmus und einigen Verbesserungen. Link zur News im Startpost


----------



## der8auer (19. November 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Rev4.3 online***

Danke für die kurze Erklärung Lippo  Davon hat unser Team ja echt profitiert


----------



## Ü50 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Rev4.3 online***

Kann es sein, dass noch nicht alle Grakas richtig ausgewertet wurden?
M.E. sieht die Punkteverteilung etwas komisch aus, oder vertue ich mich da


----------



## der8auer (19. November 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Rev4.3 online***

Ja es wurden bisher laut Massman etwa die Hälfte erst berechnet. Also noch etwas abwarten


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. November 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Rev4.3 online***

Ratet mal, welcher Nutzer _nach aktuellem Stand_ von allen Deutschen in der Xtreme Overclocking Liga durch die Umstellung am meisten Plätze gutgemacht hat und auch international in den gesamten Top 1000 am stärksten profitieren konnte ...

Richtig geraten - Screenshot anbei! 

Auch wenn es nur eine Momentaufnahme ist: Mich freut es wirklich, weil ich in der Vergangenheit bei Revisionsänderungen häufiger Anpassungen unterstützt habe, die mich deutlich zurück geworfen haben, aber für den Hwbot-Betrieb allgemein oder unser Team vorteilhaft waren. Jetzt hat es sich mal ausgezahlt, dass ich primär 2D und auch nicht immer schnelle, aber unpopuläre Komponenten benche.

So wie es aussieht, ist wohl PURE für die nächste Zeit unser größter Rivale.


----------



## Ü50 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Rev4.3 online***

Das sind fast 1K Unterschied die sollten wir doch verteidigen können. oder


----------



## der8auer (19. November 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Rev4.3 online***

Über 500 Plätze ist schon eine echte Hausnummer  Sehr nice Stephan!


----------



## Ü50 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Rev4.3 online***

Na klar, Hyperhorn super Stephan


----------



## Schnitzel (20. November 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Rev4.3 online***

Ist ja schön das wir dazu gewonnen haben.
Auch für mich persönlich ist das besser.
Wenn Massman aber nicht so langsam ein wenig Kontinuität und Übersichtlichkeit rein bringt geht das ganze tierisch den Bach runter.


----------



## Lippokratis (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Rev4.5 online***

Revision 4.5 ist online:

wichtigste ist - Aquamark Ergebnisse dürfen jetzt nur noch mit den HWBot Aquamark Tool erbencht werden, ähnlich dem Heaven Tool (hoffentlich ohne die Bugs  )

Die Hardwareübersicht ist zurück - damit erfehlt endlich das leidige Suchen mit der Suchmaske wenn man den richtigen Namen von der Hardware nicht wusste.

Um man kann endlich wieder seine Signatur bearbeiten/ändern und Sie ist auch wieder aktuell


----------



## Icke&Er (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Rev4.5 online***

Klingt ja erstmal ganz gut, nur das Tool....naja abwarten


----------



## Berserker (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Rev4.5 online***

War als Betattester daran beteiligt und habe es ein paar mal laufen gelassen. War,damit zufrieden,aber k.A. in weit es mittlerweile weiterentwickelt wurde.


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rev 4 - Was ändert sich    **Rev4.6 online***

Rev 4.6 ist online. Wie immer einige Bugs gefixt. Als neues Feature gibt es jetzt die Möglichkeit recht einfach bei HWBot Wettkämpfe abzuhalten. Jeder kann einen Wettkampf einrichten. Ist ideal wenn man sich mit jemanden messen möchte oder für Forenwettbewerbe.


----------

